# Cherry Burl Bowl



## rocky1

That @Spinartist guy is all to blame for this one. Not only did he get me on this miniature bowl turning kick, he gave me the burl this one came out of.

Interesting project, turned entirely between centers, finished the outside, put a couple coats of finish on the inside before parting it, and breaking out the moto-tool to sand the bottom clean and touch things up. Had one little catch inside I couldn't sand clean, but figured what the heck, it isn't going to stop some little old lady from buying it.

Did a little fill with coffee grounds, seriously have the wife wondering what's going on in the shop today!! Carried oatmeal out to dye up for rainbow granola blanks, then came in looking for coffee grounds. CA finish, wet sanded with BLO.

But all things considered, it's kinda sexy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Pretty wood! What is the size of the bowl? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Todd Halleman

I love cherry Burl! One of my favorite woods to work with. You did a great job with this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Beautiful!! Did you use your new scrapers on it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Like that a lot Rock! Good looking bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Nice bowl Rocky, got to love those coffee grounds with a cherry bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Nature Man said:


> Pretty wood! What is the size of the bowl? Chuck



2 1/2" outside diameter, around 2" deep.



Spinartist said:


> Beautiful!! Did you use your new scrapers on it?



Yes sir... This one and the Ugly Little Jewelry Dish I posted last week. That one they both got used on, this one the half round did most of the hollowing of the bowl. I just kinda zipped right on past the benefits of the half flat on this one before I had a chance to use it. The half round scraper and my crooked necked carbide hollowing tool inside, Spindle Gouge and Bowl Gouge outside, 1/4" skew for detailing.




sprucegum said:


> Nice bowl Rocky, got to love those coffee grounds with a cherry bowl.



Worked great... Wife didn't want to give up her coffee however. First thing she asked was if I wanted "USED" coffee grounds. Told her it had to be dry, and I only needed a little bit, so I could sneak out the house with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smitty

Way cool. Oh, Oh, now I may want to start turning "miniature bowls" too.  Be a good use of my mini/midi lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

why did I sneak a look at the web site while at work............very cool!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Smitty said:


> Way cool. Oh, Oh, now I may want to start turning "miniature bowls" too.  Be a good use of my mini/midi lathe.



They're repurposing Main Street here in my home town. The stores are all closing, turning into upscale sandwich shops, micro brewery attached to one, have a couple new art galleries opening. I see potential for a lot of little bowl sales.

Looked at dyed veneer, little pricey, had a bunch I bought awhile back, cut pieces and dropped in DNA and dye. Getting ready to do some of the little laminate bowls, but keep finding interesting goodies laying around the shop to turn into little bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Nice. I'm getting this pen thing down now. The next thing will be little bowls. When I get healed up from these upcoming knee replacements, I plan to make a similar offer to woodbarter people that I made with the pens. Remember, I offered to bring wood to anybody within 100 miles of either Lewisburg WV or Guilford Ct if they would help me make pens. @ripjack13 took me up on it, and we became friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Nice. I'm getting this pen thing down now. The next thing will be little bowls. When I get healed up from these upcoming knee replacements, I plan to make a similar offer to woodbarter people that I made with the pens. Remember, I offered to bring wood to anybody within 100 miles of either Lewisburg WV or Guilford Ct if they would help me make pens. @ripjack13 took me up on it, and we became friends.


----------



## ripjack13

Looks great rocky!! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

It's fun, and little bowls bring pretty decent bucks in Art Galleries.
Not to mention it doesn't hurt as bad when things get ugly. 

I'm starting small, and working up to big bowls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smitty

Rocky, what lathe are you using for those little bowls?


----------



## rocky1

My old Grizzly G1067Z - 14 x 40 Dan. My little Harbor Freight lathe requires tools to change gears, and the Griz has a handy lever; I'm spoiled. 
I use it for turning pens too. Actually bought the Harbor Freight lathe for a buffing machine, and while I have turned a few projects on it, having grown up on the Griz, it's a wee bit under-powered on top of being aggravatin to shift gears on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

@Smitty
@Gdurfey
@Ralph Muhs

Since you guys seem seriously interested in the mini-bowls, and I don't remember if you were all here for the ones last spring. These will help push you over the edge.

While turning between centers on this one was a challenge I simply had to tackle, for self gratification, go for the Glue-Up process seen down there at the third link guys, it's much easier to deal with. Turning around the tailstock on this one was a real pain in the keester! Much easier to glue them up a day or two in advance. Steady with your tailstock to turn the bottom side, then move it out of the way to turn the top of the bowl. Not a big piece there if it launches, and you'll be behind it. When you get done, simply part it off.

Previous mini-bowl attempts...

Pair of little ones... What did you do in your shop today?

Semi-Finished Bowl - What did you do in your shop today?

Gluing another up to turn - What did you do in your shop today?

Finished Bowl - What did you do in your shop today?

There's discussion on turning these between the links here, pages 144 and 145 of that thread, the links are just so you can find pictures quick.


Then there is the Master of mini-bowls... Spinartist Presentation

Several samples of Lee's work bottom of the page! I'm going there very soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smitty

This post made me even more interested. Too cool.


----------



## rocky1

They're fun to turn, don't burn up a lot of material, women think they are just absolutely beautiful. Really and truly some of those Lee is turning, are the size of a golfball, so a lot of scraps can be used to turn them.


----------



## JR Parks

I love to turn the small bowls as well. A little turning to see what it looks like and on to another one. These were all turned using a waste block and double sided tape so turned in one sitting. Then later I turn the bottoms on all of them with cole jaws. Great for the rings and earrings at bedtime. Double six shows size.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Beautiful collection of little bowls there Jim! What kind of double sided tape are you using? That sounds slick!


----------



## gman2431

Double side tape sure is handy for small turnings. I really had to build confidence in using it tho... Was really gunshy at first! Just make sure ya push it with your tailstock, or a clamp if off lathe, for a little bit first then ya can back off and not use it. I just use shurtape. Cool little turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks

I'll get you the numbers on the tape. I have only lost a couple out of several 100 bowls and it was due to slipping. As Cody says I use the tailstock for pressure and as long as I can but then as Guy Clark said " you gotta trust your tape" (cape-sorry I had to do that). One thing I have noticed is that I cannot use this method in our 100 degree weather - the tape just slips.


----------



## rocky1

That makes sense, too hot or too cold could be an issue, I'm sure. Hope to get my work shop closed off and climate controlled shortly. So that may not be a factor. 

Found a few options on Amazon, but liked the looks of this one best... Shurtape DF 545

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If you were using 3M Scotch double sided tape, weather would not be an issue. It has the plaid backing and cost about 30 bucks a roll. Been using it since the early 80's in my woodworking, and when working in aviation, it was the go to tape when tape was needed.
Carpet tape, which Shurtape is, is too thick, and does lose adhesion with temp changes. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Think I got the right one, they have an outdoor double sided mounting tape that looks really good too.


Found this one for @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Yep cold will effect mine as I'm sure heat does yours. Wood stove solves that problem tho. Lol. 

Also wiping piece down with a little dna to remove dust helps a ton.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mark.

rocky1 said:


> That @Spinartist guy is all to blame for this one. Not only did he get me on this miniature bowl turning kick, he gave me the burl this one came out of.
> 
> Interesting project, turned entirely between centers, finished the outside, put a couple coats of finish on the inside before parting it, and breaking out the moto-tool to sand the bottom clean and touch things up. Had one little catch inside I couldn't sand clean, but figured what the heck, it isn't going to stop some little old lady from buying it.
> 
> Did a little fill with coffee grounds, seriously have the wife wondering what's going on in the shop today!! Carried oatmeal out to dye up for rainbow granola blanks, then came in looking for coffee grounds. CA finish, wet sanded with BLO.
> 
> But all things considered, it's kinda sexy!
> 
> View attachment 140760
> Hope I get this one right, & am not messing up Your post up in any kinda way. You quickly got my attention with the coffee grinds. I would like to learn more on the process of how You pulled this one off. By the way, I really love the work
> 
> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> View attachment 140762
> 
> 
> View attachment 140763
> 
> 
> View attachment 140764
> 
> 
> View attachment 140765
> 
> 
> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> View attachment 140767
> 
> 
> View attachment 140768
> 
> View attachment 140769


----------



## Mark.

Love the work. I would like to learn more on,the coffee grinds. I think I can wrap my mind around it. But when I can hear it straight from the horses mouth, why take the risk


----------



## rocky1

Had a few spots in the bark that were loose and pulled out when turning it Mark. Used the coffee grounds and CA to fill those spots in. Really difficult to see the difference even with bowl in hand. I will say it set up much harder than anticipated. Thought I was going to sand it off, had to turn it down then sand.


----------



## Mark.

Man I tell You Guy's what, if I understand this correctly You are using double stick tape to laminate peace's of wood together. Have I understood this or has my cheese slide slam off my cracker


----------



## DKMD

Nice job, Rocky! That’s a beautiful little bowl!


----------



## JR Parks

Nubsnstubs said:


> If you were using 3M Scotch double sided tape, weather would not be an issue. It has the plaid backing and cost about 30 bucks a roll. Been using it since the early 80's in my woodworking, and when working in aviation, it was the go to tape when tape was needed.
> Carpet tape, which Shurtape is, is too thick, and does lose adhesion with temp changes. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry where do you get your 3M product?


----------



## JR Parks

Mark. said:


> Man I tell You Guy's what, if I understand this correctly You are using double stick tape to laminate peace's of wood together. Have I understood this or has my cheese slide slam off my cracker


Mark,
I use a small waste block, the tape is applied to the back and the centered blank ( smooth surface) is pressed on and then more pressure applied with live center. I turn with live center until i need to get into the bowl more then its all tape. Note the center hole in the waste block it helps center your blank and if goodness forbid the blank gets off it will help you relocate. The other is note the screw holes in the waste block where it attaches to the faceplate. Drill these a little deeper than the length of your screws that way when carried away with the bliss of turning you find the holes and not the tip of the screws.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mark.

JR Parks said:


> Mark,
> I use a small waste block, the tape is applied to the lack and the centered blank ( smooth surface) is pressed on and then more pressure applied with live center. I turn with live center until i need to get into the bowl more then its all tape. Note the center hole in the waste block it helps center your blank and if goodness forbid the blank gets off it will help you relocate. The other is note the screw holes in the waste block where it attaches to the faceplate. Drill these a little deeper than the length of your screws that way when carried away with the bliss of turning you find the holes and not the tip of the screws.
> 
> View attachment 140964


Now that all make's this much, much clearer. My question has lead me to learn more than its original porpoise. The tip on drilling pilot hole a bit deeper than the screws are long, that's one I will use. Thank You my Friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------

